# Guess the score



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This bull was killed this past season by another hunter and I was able to hold it's antlers for a few minutes and also put a tape to it.
I thought this would be a good way to guess how big this bull is from some of my trail camera pictures, compared to how big it really was. I'll give out a few numbers in a few weeks.
He definitely scores a ten in my book but how does he do B & C?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I’m gonna guess (based off of these pictures) 346, give or take 5


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm, the curves in his character and an interesting twist to judging his length. I'm gonna need to look at him on a real screen before getting an idea as to his size


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm going to say he's 350 ish, looks like he's got decent width and tine length. Beautiful bull regardless.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going with 371 and 2/8ths


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

362


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

345” +/- 10”


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

369


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> 345" +/- 10"


You " the price is rightted" me!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak said:


> You " the price is rightted" me!!!!


I like to paint with a wide brush!!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

360


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

355”


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He's bigger than 350 and smaller than 370. I'm thinking he'll be right in the 355-360 range. That's gross, of course. Because who gives a crap about nets unless you're fishing?


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> He's bigger than 350 and smaller than 370. I'm thinking he'll be right in the 355-360 range. That's gross, of course. Because who gives a crap about nets unless you're fishing?


Nets are for butterflies and fish!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

lucky duck said:


> Nets are for butterflies and fish!!!


And some members of outdoor forums-()/--BaHa!-


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

358 sounds about right.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

He's bigger than folks are giving credit--high 380's, I'll say 387 7/8".


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

**********394 5/8**************


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

340. No way will he go over 360.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree..... Right about 340.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Try as I might to stretch it, I think this bull is 335-350" gross. Very cool bull


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This is fun. Keep it coming. One thing I have learned about trail cam locations like this one where it's as high on the tree as I could reach and then pointing down hill, it does make the animals look smaller.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> This is fun. Keep it coming. One thing I have learned about trail cam locations like this one where it's as high on the tree as I could reach and then pointing down hill, it does make the animals look smaller.


Ok with this added hint I'll go with 365. I was going to guess him right at 350

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He looks like he doesn't have mass, and the thirds are short. I'm sticking to 340-345. 


Great bull for sure and a shooter in my book.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

353 ?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> This is fun. Keep it coming. One thing I have learned about trail cam locations like this one where it's as high on the tree as I could reach and then pointing down hill, it does make the animals look smaller.


I had thought about this, and I pretty consistently underestimate bulls off trail cams in these types of games. But I feel pretty good with my 355-360 prediction, and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Nebohunter (Aug 23, 2018)

351


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, but without a prize for the closest guess, I ain't stickin my neck out.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm terrible at this game, but I'm gonna throw out a 355.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’ll go with 367 5/8


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

327


-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Unless he's got a horse body, I'm just not seeing more than 12-13" fronts. His beams are tricky, but I'm guessing that they are closer to 50"than 55". Width looks average at 45" inside spread. Mass looks solid, but not outstanding (again, a horse body could throw that perception off big time). 3rds look ~10-12" the 4ths look pretty mismatched but the long one might be 22-24". 5ths are nice 12-15". 

His body doesn't strike me as huge, but without another bull nearby or a good frame of reference that's tough to tell. 

With a freak horse body, he could be 375" pretty quickly, but assuming an average 6-8 year old bull, I think my 335-350" range is pretty solid.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I think my score is the most accurate... 

He scores 1 bang with a bullet behind the shoulder. -8/-

My daughter says its scores 1 arrow. >----->


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I showed my wife. She says 340". Now we're fighting because I still say it's way bigger than that.


----------



## nvbucks78 (Feb 25, 2018)

348”


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Come on man tell us


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

352.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Ridge, is anyone even close? Anxiously waiting for more info.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

360 class


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

365 is where I'd put it. The whale tale is deceptive. That's a good bull.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This bull had one of the biggest bodies we had ever seen. He taped out right at 370".


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ridge, thanks sooooooo much for giving up the score!! I'd have never guessed he would go that high. Guess that shows how difficult it can be scoring a bull off the trail cams.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Do we get field pics?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Do we get field pics?


No, the hunter that killed it didn't take any. 
Just hunting for meat I guess.:shock:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

And hunting777 edges out luck duck by 2/8ths!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have always been terrible at judging scores. 
And I proved it again .......


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the final score! On this bull there were 21 or 22 different measurements depending on that little inline on his passenger side ... being one inch off per measurement really adds up!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I was off by 17" but at least I beat my wife. 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> This bull had one of the biggest bodies we had ever seen. He taped out right at 370".


Wow! I'm not usually off by much, but this time I missed the mark! Those horse bodied bulls are really tough to gauge when they are by themselves.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Meat animals deserve pics too. I have taken a picture of every cow elk I’ve killed too! 

Oh well, cool bull. Fun little guessing game. Thanks ridge!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

3arabians said:


> And hunting777 edges out luck duck by 2/8ths!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SO CLOSE!!!!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Funny thing is I had 370 typed in and changed it at the last second. Great looking bull! thanks for posting these type of threads. They are fun. I can judge elk a ton better than deer. These threads really help


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Should of known you wouldn't post some "tiny" 350 bull here.:smile:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I really do love these games. They are a lot of fun and help hone in field judging ability.

I kind of laugh because I had this bull pegged as a "360 class" bull, and that is one I would kill on the first day of any hunt on any tag in this state. (Except for the Sportsmans elk tag I'm going to pull here next week...I'll be a little more picky there.) 

If I saw this bull, I would have done all I could to kill it even before the score was posted. And if I decided to put a tape on it, I would have been able to be pleasantly surprised. 

Who is next? Let's see some live pics of bulls that died and verified scores.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I really do love these games. They are a lot of fun and help hone in field judging ability.
> 
> I kind of laugh because I had this bull pegged as a "360 class" bull, and that is one I would kill on the first day of any hunt on any tag in this state. (Except for the Sportsmans elk tag I'm going to pull here next week...I'll be a little more picky there.)
> 
> ...


Here's a bull that I have a verified score on. His other side is a bit longer and thicker, and since you can't see it I'll give you the value of the total deductions: 5 6/8". So, just gander at his left side and then figure out what it scores, multiply by 2 and add 5 6/8".










You did say bull...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

JC - I’ll give this a whirl - how about 123 5/8?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> JC - I'll give this a whirl - how about 123 5/8?


We'll see if anybody else wants to play, but I will say that this is not Ole Ugly, but one of the bulls I helped another hunter take. He's a very nice bull


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t even know how to score a bison. Other than “dang, he’s big!”


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Alrighty then I'll spill on that bull. He grosses right on the money at 115" which is a dang nice bull (would be roughly equivalent to a 375" gross typical bull elk based on B&C minimums)


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

And what did ole ugly score??


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m gonna guess 123 7/8 😏


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The lowest we gross scored Ole Ugly is 126 2/8" and the highest "good/real" gross we measured was 129" based on slight adjustments to where the mass measurements fall. After deductions he falls in the 121 4/8" to 124" range.


----------

